# Just ask me ask me ask me



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I won't say no, how could I?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Barakiel I like tuna sandwiches with a side of death, do you like tuna sandwiches with a side of death?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

no, I prefer death with a side of tuna sandwiches.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

That joke isn't funny anymore.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what's your favorite lady gaga song? 
have you ever put peanut butter on something that you shouldn't have?
do you ever watch tv and wonder if the tv is watching you?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> what's your favorite lady gaga song?


I like her duets with Tony Bennett, especially It Don't Mean a Thing, but those are all covers and I guess you mean one of her original songs? Probably Pokerface, that's just something I remember being catchy. It doesn't have that swing though.



gopherinferno said:


> have you ever put peanut butter on something that you shouldn't have?


 No, but I know somebody who has :um



gopherinferno said:


> do you ever watch tv and wonder if the tv is watching you?


well it's not the tv I have to worry about so much as my laptop. I used to have tape covering my webcam but there's more trust between us now.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*totally not an excuse to bump my thread*



Callsign said:


> Your thread reminds me of this, which seems wrong


I had The Smiths song stuck in my head at the time, but if that's what it reminds you of then that's cool too. I guess that is an interesting song :um


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Question: What the heck is that pink thing in your avatar?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

describe yourself using the title of a smiths song


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

do you like me? What do you think of me? Would you date me?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

sio said:


> Question: What the heck is that pink thing in your avatar?


Oh it's just an elephant.  http://jeanbaptistecourtier.com/elephant-rose I came across this photo series on tumblr and I was fascinated by it for some reason. The last photo is kinda sad though.



bad baby said:


> describe yourself using the title of a smiths song


Stop Me If You Think You've Heard This One Before (I have terrible memory and repeat myself a lot)



Imbored21 said:


> do you like me? What do you think of me? Would you date me?


:sus


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> describe yourself using the title of a smiths song


shyness stops me


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*this isn't an excuse to bump my thead either*



Surly Wurly said:


> shyness stops me


Shyness stops you from describing yourself? Or is this a Smiths song I haven't heard yet? :con


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

What is the most heinous act imaginable one could perform using a spoon?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Telliblah said:


> What is the most heinous act imaginable one could perform using a spoon?


Beating someone to death in the most horribly inefficient way.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Telliblah said:


> What is the most heinous act imaginable one could perform using a spoon?





Barakiel said:


> Beating someone to death in the most horribly inefficient way.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Shyness stops you from describing yourself? Or is this a Smiths song I haven't heard yet? :con


its...kinda...the thread title one : /



> Shyness is nice, and
> *Shyness can stop you
> *From doing all the things in life
> You'd like to


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what kinda annoying stressful crap do you have to deal with from day to day


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> what kinda annoying stressful crap do you have to deal with from day to day


me


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If anyone else has any questions I'll try answering or ignoring them to the best of my ability.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Barakiel hey man why haven't you submitted your photos (or mine; i ain't fussy) to the hot white guys tumblr? 233333 don't make me come after you with a spoon...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh well, I don't exactly meet all the requirements for that tumblr... but I guess that doesn't excuse why I haven't submitted you yet, sorry. 

and I actually don't mind spoons.  2333


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Oh well, I don't exactly meet all the requirements for that tumblr... but I guess that doesn't excuse why I haven't submitted you yet, sorry.
> 
> and I actually don't mind spoons.  2333


lol you know that reminds me of-






also i can't sleep. HALP!!!! ;_;


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

oh no The Simpsons already did it before me D:

I assume you're asking for my help??? My advice would be to embrace your sleeplessness, see if anything exciting happens. I've just been watching let's play's mostly and that's been kinda fun, it helps take my mind off stuff.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

make this your theme of the night:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

assuming you get crushes, to what intensity do you experience them?

also have you seen Elfen Lied?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> assuming you get crushes, to what intensity do you experience them?


Most of my crushes have only been real smol ones, like brief infatuations at the most, so I've been totally unprepared the few times I've felt very strongly for a person and I never know what to do then :blush



ShatteredGlass said:


> also have you seen Elfen Lied?


Yeah, I binge watched that early in the morning on my birthday, it was the best gift I could have given myself.

although this was after I watched nothing but Ghibli films for a few months, so I wasn't used to all the big anime eyes. 

like, look at the difference



















how do people get used to those eyes?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

yea come to think of it it's probably not a good idea to ask you of all people for sleep advice. i like to think of you as some kind of eternal guardian of the night, up all hours keeping a watchout for creepay scenes to snapshot. king crimson is awesome though; _your_ theme of the night right here-








Barakiel said:


> how do people get used to those eyes?


are you even srs. anime eyes make errything look 100000x moar kawaii by default <3


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

bad baby said:


> i like to think of you as some kind of eternal guardian of the night, up all hours keeping a watchout for creepay scenes to snapshot. king crimson is awesome though; _your_ theme of the night right here-


aww thanks, that's like the persona i've been wanting for quite some time now.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> have you ever put peanut butter on something that you shouldn't have?


Come on man, we've all done that before.
Peanut butter carrots are just a delicious treat once in awhile.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

How do I earn 20000$ in under a week?

I need to know because...reasons...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Open up a nipple-biting business, it's sure to become popular where you live.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Will try it. Hope it works or else I'll be left with broken kneecaps and a lacking kidney.



New question.

Where do you bury all the bodies, and how do you suppress the screams of the damned from echoing in your mind?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If I told you it wouldn't be a secret silly! 

But as for your second question - I don't. Is this supposed to be a metaphor for anxiety and intrusive thoughts? :con


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

btw I wish you luck with the kidney, you deserve broken kneecaps though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Where's the bathroom?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> If I told you it wouldn't be a secret silly!


Aww, spoilsport, now I have to go digging all over your backyard.



Barakiel said:


> But as for your second question - I don't. Is this supposed to be a metaphor for anxiety and intrusive thoughts? :con


Eheheh... yeah... a metaphor.. totally not referring to the voices in my head constantly screaming about how I should cover myself in pig's blood and go on a killing spree.. :um



Barakiel said:


> btw I wish you luck with the kidney, you deserve broken kneecaps though.


Thanks, I'll be sure to tell you whether I get my kneecaps broken and/or my kidney removed.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What street do you live on?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Where's the bathroom?


There are just sooo many sneaky assumptions behind this question! I'm afraid I can't answer it.



meepie said:


> What street do you live on?


Crossing the street is pretty scary for me, so there's no way I could possibly live on one.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

What does porcelain taste like?

Where do babies come from?


ps. managed to pay back most of what I owed, and got only one of my kneecaps broken


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

What is your avatar from? It looks familiar


----------



## cila (Oct 16, 2015)

do you have pets?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Thanks for all the questions y'all*



Wizard Lizard said:


> What does porcelain taste like?


Exactly how it sounds like. :um



> Where do babies come from?


It depends what species you're talking about, if you mean human babies I don't know, and I hope never to find out :afr



> ps. managed to pay back most of what I owed, and got only one of my kneecaps broken


nice



scintilla said:


> What is your avatar from? It looks familiar


It's Baron from The Cat Returns, who's my fave right now. It's a Ghibli movie so I imagine the art style will be familiar to people even if they haven't seen it.



cila said:


> do you have pets?


ya, my family has quite a few, although my three dogs are the only ones I really notice on a daily basis tbh.



mentoes said:


> How do you pronounce your name? Is it Barrah Keel, Barrah Kill, or Barrah Kyle?


I didn't exactly know at first lol, but I'm pretty sure it's Barrah Kee El


----------

